
Program to reduce energy consumption persuaded some Republicans to consume more - Wump
http://www.slate.com/id/2251658/
======
CWuestefeld
After these two comments:

 _Not bad, but probably not enough to save the planet._

and

 _...also look for guidance from the patron saint of right-wing
fundamentalists, Rush Limbaugh_

I decided that the piece isn't interested in any objective analysis.

I'd like to offer an additional explanation for the phenomenon that doesn't
seem to be considered: the distributed flyers revealed to those Republicans
that the high-and-mighty Democrats talked a good game about conservation, but
were actually burning more power than those GOPers. Now convinced that the
environmentalists are hypocrites, they say "screw it".

~~~
hga
To quote the Instapundit, " _I'll believe it's a crisis when the people who
say it's a crisis start acting like it's a crisis._ "

